# Antifreeze puddle under passenger side 71 gto



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

So I am buying this 71 GTO at the end of the month.. Went over to take an inventory of some parts I need for her and the current owner opened up his garage door for me. Big puddle of antifreeze under the passenger side door and still dripping from what would be under the dash.. The current owner thought heating coil off the top of his head. He is going to put it on the lift this week to investigate and fix.

Meanwhile, I wondered if anyone out there had a guess as to the most probable cause?? possible cure?

Thanks in advance,

Dan


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

Yup! Sounds like a leaking heater core, not that hard to replace. Did it in my GTO in a few hours. Make sure you check the passenger floor for rust and rotting carpet and jute padding if it has been leaking for a while. The only option is to replace it, all of those stop leak in a can products won't work.


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

The GTO was moved the day before so it just happened. Leaked out the bottom. What is the basic repair? I guess this involves yanking off the dash or can you get it it from under the hood? Forgive my ignorance. I don't have the car yet. 

I ordered a Chilton's and a Resto guide. 

I am Jonesin' to get her back to my house. A few weeks away now.

Dan


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

You gotta take out the glove box, unhook the heater hoses on the engine side of the firewall. Then remove the hvac box from under the dash. The heater core is inside the box. Make sure you take pictures, bag and tag, and mark where lines and cables go. Taking the console and passenger seat out helps too!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Not sure on the `71, but some of them you need to remove the inner fender well to get at some of the bolts that hold the heater box on.
If it's not feasible to replace the heater core now, you could by-pass the heater core with the heater hoses at the engine. I ran mine with the heater core by-passed for like 15 years before I restored the car.


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. 

So maybe a dumb question, but can you get heat in the car when you bypass that core?

The current owner of the car said depending on what the exact problem was, it could be a real bugger getting to it.

Dan


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you by-pass the heater core you will not get heat in the car.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

jigaway said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> So maybe a dumb question, but can you get heat in the car when you bypass that core?
> 
> ...


Bypassing the heater core = zero heat. Sorry to give you the bad news. BUT I think it's a doable job even for a rookie. You have the manuals coming. Ask the owner to take some money off the selling price ... bypass the heater core ... drive it home and tear into it. YOU CAN DO EEET!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Mine has never been hooked up. In my case, bypassing the heater core is a good thing. I get too much heat coming thru the firewall and the floor pans as it is. Need a heat barrier..


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

Done with changing the Heater Core on my 71. Not as bad as I thought it was going to be. About 3-4 hours and some scraped knuckles. Not as easy as Chilton's makes it out to be either! Thought I would update this thread to offer my assistance in the future for any questions involving an HC swap.

Dan


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Didja take piktures?


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

Sorry to say I didn't. Will do on the next project.


----------

